# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Erscheinungsjahr "Surface Tension"

## Pirate of Wind

Hallo daily dose comunity...
kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem Jahr dieses geile video ist?
Hab das nmlich heute als VHS Kasette wieder gefunden und bin davon voll begeistert.
Sieht halt aber schon etwas lter aus!
HANG LOOSE

----------

